

Ask HN: Is terraforming Mars feasible this century? - rblion

I recently got into a debate with a friend about how terraforming Mars is a safer bet to see happen during this century than The Venus Project (www.thevenusproject.com). What do you all think?<p>Some general background:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terraforming_of_Mars
======
lmm
Not without life extension, and I think our generation is just going to miss
out on that. (Unless you're like 13, in which case maybe.)

~~~
rblion
im almost 23. Trillions will have to be invested, prospects are bleak for sure
but it's a better investment than wars.

